# [Solved] KDE: Bootet bei Grub nicht in ausgewählten Eintrag

## Finswimmer

Hallo,

bei KDE gibt es die Möglichkeit bei einem Neustart auszuwählen, welchen Eintrag er das nächste Mal booten soll.

Leider klappt das bei mir nicht.

Ich nutze den "alten" Grub.

Im Internet habe ich nur Sachen von OpenSuse gefunden, aber nichts was mir hilft.

Wie könnte ich das denn debuggen?

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## Fijoldar

Hallo,

so weit mir das bekannt ist, funktioniert das nur in Verbindung mit Grub2. Von welcher Einstellung sprichst du denn genau? Ich kenne hierzu nur das

```
kde-misc/kcm-grub2

     Available versions:  (4) (~)0.5.8

       {aqua +hwinfo imagemagick packagekit LINGUAS="ca cs da de el es et fr ga hu lt nl pa pl pt pt_BR ru sv uk zh_TW"}

     Homepage:            http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=139643

     Description:         KCModule for configuring the GRUB2 bootloader.
```

welches sich dann unter Systemeinstellungen -> "Starten und Beenden" konfigurieren lässt.

Unter Grub2 gibt es hierfür die Einstellungen 

```
GRUB_DEFAULT=saved
```

 in der /etc/default/grub.

Für das alte Grub 1 gibt es die Einstellung

```
default saved
```

welche man in der boot/grub/menu.lst eintragen muss.

Wäre mir jetzt aber nicht bekannt, dass man das irgendwo in KDE einstellen könnte.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hi,

SUPER!

Danke für den Hinweis mit savedefault.

Man kann unter Systemsteuerung->Login Screen -> Shutdown -> Boot Manager: Grub auswählen (da gibt es auch Grub2).

Die menu.lst von Grub1 muss dann so aussehen:

```
default saved

timeout 3

...

title Gentoo

...

savedefault

title Windows

...

savedefault 0 (damit springt er nach 1x Windows booten auf Gentoo zurück; 0 ist hierbei der Index des Eintrags, zu dem zurückgesprungen werden soll)

```

Vielen Dank!!

----------

